# small umbrella table



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well I made the table my Nancy wanted and here it is. Used my kreg jig for the frame. Now she can put her drinks down and it gives the umbrella more stability.


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice table, Glenmore. But where is Harry's tutorial? 

Neal


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I explained to him nicely and he has the photo shoot in his head.  So he will be happy with the end result.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*A waste.*



Glenmore said:


> I explained to him nicely and he has the photo shoot in his head.  So he will be happy with the end result.


What a waste of a good photo shoot.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Glenmore said:


> I explained to him nicely and he has the photo shoot in his head.  So he will be happy with the end result.


Glenmore, are you trying to say that the photo shoot is lonely with all that room?  

Nice table by the way.

Brian


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Neal understands me, how am I and others like me ever going to learn the finer points of woodworking without tutorials, with a memory like mine Glenmore, explanations aren't sufficient.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

What a waste of a good photo shoot. 


Dave looked all around the forums did not see any photos from you buddy, old pal, amigo.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice Table Mate, Nancy must be very pleased not holding the umbrella anymore.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Glenmore, why not dress up your table a bit? Shorten the base pieces by 3" each and pocket hole them into the legs. This will give a much cleaner look. I like the design and I know this table will be very useful. Keep up the good work.


----------

